# Case back tool for Vostok



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Can anybody recommend a case back tool that will fit a Vostok K35 Komenderski (It's a standard Amphipian case I believe). I've got a Jaxa with a set of changeable pins but they're all slightly too big to fit the grooves on the case back... Any ideas?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Can anybody recommend a case back tool that will fit a Vostok K35 Komenderski (It's a standard Amphipian case I believe). I've got a Jaxa with a set of changeable pins but they're all slightly too big to fit the grooves on the case back... Any ideas?


 I would file them down to fit and then get another set of pins if needed.

Rob....


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Guess that's an option...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a big yellow ball..










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Back-Case-Opener-Sticky-Friction-Roll-Ball-Screw-Repair-Remover-Tool-/112037618303?hash=item1a15f6627f:g:iocAAOSwIzNXOhPL


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Krispy said:


> You can't go wrong with a big yellow ball..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 one hand holding the watch , one holding the big yellow ball *and *you took a photo ..... wow sir you are one talented person :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> one hand holding the watch , one holding the big yellow ball *and *you took a photo ..... wow sir you are one talented person :laugh:


 He goes by the name 'Clever Dick'


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Krispy said:


> He goes by the name 'Clever Dick'


 So what would you call a woman using the technique? :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> So what would you call a woman using the technique? :laugh:


 Butch.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Krispy said:


> You can't go wrong with a big yellow ball..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holding the watch like that looks like it would almost certainly either break the spring bars or split the leather strap... or both.... :yes:

Can those sticky ball type openers really open a case back that is tightly fixed? I can't see it myself, some of the cases I have opened are difficult enough with the proper tool, so using Spongebob Squarepant's stress ball seems pretty unlikely to me. And do they close the case back tight enough to make it water resistant? I'm not convinced :thumbdown:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Holding the watch like that looks like it would almost certainly either break the spring bars or split the leather strap... or both.... :yes:
> 
> Can those sticky ball type openers really open a case back that is tightly fixed? I can't see it myself, some of the cases I have opened are difficult enough with the proper tool, so using Spongebob Squarepant's stress ball seems pretty unlikely to me. And do they close the case back tight enough to make it water resistant? I'm not convinced :thumbdown:


 I've not had one it couldn't open or do up again plus there's no risk of any nasty scratches on your backside. But, just to be clear - those aren't my hands and that's not my watch!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Krispy said:


> I've not had one it couldn't open or do up again plus there's no risk of any nasty scratches on your backside.


 Nothing worse than nasty scratches on your backside........... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Butch.


 Being admin your diplomacy is exemplary. :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

relaxer7 said:


> Can anybody recommend a case back tool that will fit a Vostok K35 Komenderski (It's a standard Amphipian case I believe). I've got a Jaxa with a set of changeable pins but they're all slightly too big to fit the grooves on the case back... Any ideas?


 I have one of those Asian clone interchangeable tip tools (sounds dirty :biggrin: ). The tiny round tipped ones fit all of my Russian watches with the retaining ring caseback.

Later,
William


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've had a very kind offer from @bry1975 and he's going to make me a custom one! What a guy :thumbsup:

I've even done him scetch


----------

